# Wanted a three group had to settle for a one and a two



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just thought I would post a couple of photos of the bench as is right now, picked up this beautiful Victoria Arduino Athena and will be stripping descaling and restoring to perfect, it works right now but not perfect how I like them.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Very very very very nice ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lever heaven! Awesome!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow - beautiful!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

loving that hammered metal finish.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll happily take that grinder off you so you can push the lever brothers together









Very nice! When does the coffee shop open?!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

....where's brewtus gone?


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow I love your equipment


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

15L boiler? That's ridiculous. Next forum day at yours, then?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GS11 said:


> ....where's brewtus gone?


It's hiding scared


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

LizG said:


> Wow I love your equipment


Thanks I am rather proud of my equipment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Thanks I am rather proud of my equipment


Starting to go bit Frankie Howard now......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Starting to go bit Frankie Howard now......


Who is Frankie Howard?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok howerd .....


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Starting to go bit Frankie Howard now......


Lol Just read back what I had wrote

Liz


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's hiding scared


I'll keep it nice and safe from those imposing levers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok howerd .....


Oh what a blunder!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Oh what a blunder!


Up pompei ....,oh it's not an izzo is it , up arduino ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's some truly extravagant lever set up dude


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might be able to squeeze another one on there some how


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Lever envy! Are you keeping hold of it??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats a beautiful new machine Dave, what group do they use it looks huge even next to the L1 group


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Get shot of that rubbish L1 Dave and keep the other


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool lever's


----------

